# Snowmobile fatalities drop



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Snowmobile fatalities drop: State enjoys safest season in 15 years

MARQUETTE - Michigan is enjoying one of the safest riding seasons in nearly 15 years. In Michigan, 14 riders have died this winter, including four snowmobilers in the Upper Peninsula. If the season were to end now, the U.P. sled death total would reach a low point not seen since the winter of 1991-92.

Last winter - for the fourth time in the past six seasons - there were 12 riders killed in the U.P., and 24 snowmobilers killed statewide. 

But with five weeks left in the snowmobile season, law enforcement officials are shying away from claiming any type of victory over the sledding death count.

http://www.miningjournal.net/news/story/0227202006_new02-n0227.asp


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Poor snow conditions in December and Jan. and into the 1st week of Feb. kept the riders home.
no snow means less riders. less riders means lower accident rates.
I would think that it will even out if the snow lasts into the end of March.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

> Poor snow conditions in December and Jan. and into the 1st week of Feb. kept the riders home.
> no snow means less riders. less riders means lower accident rates.
> I would think that it will even out if the snow lasts into the end of March.


not cappin' on you mel or anything but i think the economy sucks and nobody can afford to ride that's why our fatals are down


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

I'd have to agree with Mel. The conditions were awful this year, I put 70 miles on my sled the whole month of Jan., thats terrible.

I'm sure the economy played its part too. On second thought it was probably 50/50 seeing as there was no snow in the lower and no one can afford gas to go to the upper.

Still if we have good snow next winter the stats will be right back up there. Theres still too many bad habits out on the trail.

Ryan


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

they bragged to soon on this one day after this article ran there was a couple more deaths.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

14 this season-cause it is/was a short season. I believe three or four years ago it ran into the 40s.

Can you imagine the field day the TV newses would have if 40 hunters were shot during the hunting seasons. I have said more stations would have to be added to broadcats all the "Warnings."


----------

